# Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for Deskto



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2017)

```
<strong>Flagship Keyboard Improves Creativity and Productivity</strong></p>
<p><em>“The creative input dial gives you instant access to the functions you need, the moment you need them, allowing you to increase your productivity by simply touching the dial. CRAFT puts you in your creative element – every time you sit at the desk.”</em></p>
<p><strong>Today Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI)</strong> announced CRAFT, an advanced keyboard with a creative input dial, setting a new standard for computer keyboards. CRAFT looks and feels better than anything you have typed on and offers a whole new way to immediately access context-specific computing tools with a smart aluminum dial. For example, with a touch, tap or turn you can adjust image brightness, contrast and saturation in Adobe Photoshop, or create and adjust charts in Microsoft Excel®. The creative input dial gives you the ultimate control and input at your desk for precision, efficiency and uninterrupted creative flow.</p>
<p>“Our new flagship Logitech CRAFT keyboard is for all creators who spend a lot of time designing and creating – who want to work with greater precision and feel connected to their work,” said Art O’Gnimh, global head of keyboards at Logitech. “The creative input dial gives you instant access to the functions you need, the moment you need them, allowing you to increase your productivity by simply touching the dial. CRAFT puts you in your creative element – every time you sit at the desk.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>

<p>The touch-sensitive aluminum creative input dial, called the Crown, recognizes the apps you are using and gives instant access to the tools you need. With a slight touch of the Crown you can instantly access context-specific functions — like brush size, brightness, chart type, font size — tap to change the function and turn to change the selected function’s value. Installing custom profiles in Logitech Options™ Software maximizes the creative process when working with Adobe Photoshop CC, Adobe Illustrator CC, Adobe Premiere Pro CC, Adobe InDesign CC and Microsoft PowerPoint®, Excel® and Word® (Microsoft functionalities work on PC only at this time). The Crown brings comfort, immediacy and convenience to your creative process and allows for increased two-handed interactions. You can also have access to global controls – giving you the ability to change desktops, navigate between apps, or adjust volume – and assign one additional Crown function in each of your favorite apps.</p>
<p>CRAFT also features smart illumination with backlighting that detects your hands and adjusts lighting automatically depending on the room conditions. The keys are crafted for comfort, in a full-size familiar layout, with each individual key engineered for stability and precision. CRAFT looks great alongside other premium desktop accessories by Logitech, such as the Logitech MX Sound, Logitech Spotlight Presentation Remote and Logitech MX Master 2S.</p>
<p>Additionally with the touch of an Easy-Switch™ button, you can easily switch between – and type on – any three connected devices, whether you are using a Windows® PC or Mac®. Select from either a Logitech Unifying™ USB or Bluetooth® Low Energy technology to connect to your computer.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The Logitech CRAFT Advanced Keyboard is expected to be available in October 2017 at Logitech.com and select retail stores for a suggested retail price of $199.99. For more information, please visit Logitech.com, our blog or connect with us on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 6, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*

at that price it's meh at best. There are better solutions for content creators at that price point.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 6, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*

When a standard full size wireless apple keyboard is £129 this at £189 looks like better value.

Shame it doesnt have lightroom support too. Although it looks like it would make quick work of adjustments in indesign, illustrator and photoshop.

Would like to have a go with one.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*

WHY ... 
1. does it not come from start with support for Lightroom? me and many other "image creators" dont use Photoshop
2. is that wheel in top left corner? not freely configurable? designed for lefthanders?
3. should anyone pay 200 for a keyboard? 

looks total fail to me. will continue to use good, dirt-cheap 20 € wired keyboards (eg cherry g85) and flexibly positionable powerful lagfree wired mice (eg logitec B110 or similar) at 10 € a piece .. as long as i can get them.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*



AvTvM said:


> WHY ...
> 1. does it not come from start with support for Lightroom? me and many other "image creators" dont use Photoshop
> 2. is that wheel in top left corner? not freely configurable? designed for lefthanders?
> 3. should anyone pay 200 for a keyboard?
> ...



Probably because its aimed toward designers from the look of the website. Sure support will come.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*

So its a keyboard with a wheel? Thats it.. I first seen the post, thought oh cool. Seen it was just a wheel, my mouse has that.. Then I was disappointed. If they could have also added some custom keys, then they may have had something. I love Logitech KBs and Mice. But seriously you can get more bang for your buck just getting a gaming keyboard were you can assign custom keys. Or at very least on of the nice G series and assign different colors to the keysboard so you know your shortcuts better. IDK, that said. If your going to design a product for photographers and graphics artist. Heir a group of photographers and artist to come in and show you what people want or need. IMHO..


----------



## dcm (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Logitech Announces the CRAFT Advanced Keyboard with Creative Input Dial Sets New Standard for De*

Takes me back 35 years to my HP 9826 that had a wheel on the keyboard. 
http://www.hpmuseum.net/display_item.php?hw=2


----------

